# New halloween tattoo



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey guys, i was talking about getting this done on the forum last year, but i finally got it done in Vegas a couple weeks ago.

Would be nice to know what you guys think as pretty much everyone who's seen it doesn't understand the whole 'halloween obsession' we have and thinks it's a lil weird.


















Obviously the quality is a little reduced, detail is stunning in person as i had it done at Planet Hollywood's Club Tattoo which is quite famous.

Anyway would be nice to see if there is anyone who appreciates it.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

I appreciate it...It's a really nice tattoo!! I love the moon and the clouds in the background.


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

I appreciate it too, I would appreciate it more if it was on me though.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Love it! The shading is beautifully done, and the pumpkin is awesome!


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

nice. anyone who knows you doesn't even have to ask what the tattoo is about.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Very artistic. I like


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

very, very nice!!!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*OMG fits you right now cause OMG I love it!! I just posted a thread too, I will be getting a new tattoo this Friday. A black rose for sure and then possibly a skull and crossbone.

I love yours though!! Hmmmm....*


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

love love love it!!!! If I wasnt such a chicken, I would love to have a jack o lantern on my back!


----------



## crimsonqueen63 (Jul 12, 2008)

i just love it! i am planning on getting some new ink done soon......pumpkins of course!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*That tattoo screams Halloween Fabulous!!!*


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

i think its a really cute tattoo. Love the coloring on it!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Ya, I second the pumpkin, very cute, The shading behind it is very nice as well. :3 I have a few tattoos and I dunno where I would put another, really, because I already have one on my lower back/middle and an armband. It would have to be outta the way so I can wear blouses to work. Maybe if I got laser removal on lower back one? I never liked how it came out, the tattoo dude totally took liberties with my design and went "outside the lines" and made it look like a nerd candy character  Plus the shading is poo, not beautiful like yours. /jealous


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

3 thumbs up for the tat, it looks awesome. Heck i would get it but i just dont want any more tatoos than i have already.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

That is an awesome job. I was always curious if anyone on the forum. Anyone else?


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Classic Halloween! Very Nice!


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

OMGDan said:


> Hey guys, i was talking about getting this done on the forum last year, but i finally got it done in Vegas a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Would be nice to know what you guys think as pretty much everyone who's seen it doesn't understand the whole 'halloween obsession' we have and thinks it's a lil weird.
> 
> ...


I was looking the past week or so online for a pumpkin and sugar skull tattoo idea for myself and came across this tattoo...looks like yours...Is it by a well known artist?? Or is it the universal classic Halloween tattoo??


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

It's very nice and very well done. I don't get it though... how is it a Halloween tattoo? It looks like an every day of the year tattoo to me.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Very nice! The pumpkin is so bright and the placement is great.


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

I always said, if I were to get a tat, it would be a JOL =) I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

Very nice! I've actually been trying to work out schedules with my artists here in KC for the last few weeks for just such a purpose (Halloween-themed tattoo). I'm gonna nail him down this weekend, though! I'll camp at the shop if I have to.  I agree the JOL looks sweet! Very nice shading but I'm sure its so much better in person!

I'll be sure to post when I get mine!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm not jealous, I'm not jealous, I'm not jealous....
*btw, the bat is my favorite. Adorable!*


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

What happens in Vegas...oh nevermind. Great tat!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey thanks for the comments guys!

Gllad you all like it.

And yeah VNOMISS that was the design we went off. I'd liked that design for a couple years now so i took it in and we tweaked it a little. Mainly shrinking the bat down, sizing the JOL up, adding some more shading and detail.

And Warrant, there was a lot of stuff that happened in Vegas that *will* be staying there haha.

Oh and i visted San Diego on part of my 3000 mile road trip before Vegas, it was my favorite place out of everywhere we visited. Lucky you for living there!


----------



## INDY (Jul 18, 2008)

I love it, who cares if people don't get it....You done it for yourself. I hate when you get a tattoo and people are like, 'why did you get that?' or 'why did you get that tattoo there?' Beacsue thats what I wanted you, dumbbutts. 
Looks great!!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I love it, love it, love it. I do agree no one understands us like the great people here.

I have 3 tats already and would love a halloween one. Not sure where I'd get it though.


----------



## absintheminded (Jul 20, 2009)

Nicely done tattoo, has a little of everything in it...I have several myself, one is a dancing skeleton on my left leg.
The coloring really pops it a lot, looks very, very nice.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I have two tattoos my next one will be halloween related. 1st tat is of a butterfly, the other is of a hiking girl, because that's what I am doing when I am not working on halloween. So of course I should have a halloween tat..


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow! Very nice.

I have been considering a tattoo for several years, but I haven't found the righ artist yet. I really want to do a shoulder tat that has four pumpkins -- one pumpkin for each daughter. Beyond that, I don't know how much Halloween I want to throw in, but I really like the moon and clouds you have as a background. May have to incorporate something like that into mine!!

Ah, someday . . .


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Gorgeous!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Fargohaunt (Jul 10, 2009)

Great Job. I got mine in Oct. And love it still.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Anyone else have a Halloween tat they want to show? (I don't... But I've always wanted a little redheaded witch flying on her broom... On my butt!)


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

I have the AFI - All Hallows EP scarecrow(coverup,not finished) and a few Jack Skellington tattoos.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

VERY cool!!


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

argh curse you now I want one!!! I'm already in the process of designing a half-sleeve - a pox on thee!!! 
ps: looks great!


speaking of tattoo's check this guys commitment to Halloween: http://z.hubpages.com/u/1162419_f520.jpg
personally I quite like it lol


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

very nice.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Scry said:


> Speaking of tattoo's check this guys commitment to Halloween: http://z.hubpages.com/u/1162419_f520.jpg
> personally I quite like it lol


See?! This is why I say I need to lose weight before getting a tattoo. Only skinny, skinny people sport the tats!! I don't want to get a pumpking and have it turn into a watermelon!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Ah, if only I weren't such a coward and a cheapskate, I'd do something very much like that! 
Way to go!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Just curious to know if anyone has added any new ink? I'm still toying with the idea, but not ready to jump into something so permanent yet.

I am, however, enjoying the site: Ugliest Tattoo


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i want a tatoo, but i'm a weenie too. i want a witch on my thigh. low enough for shorts, high enough for a dress
i love your tatoo. and i think the blue moon is such a perfect shade of blue.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

It would be great to see some of these tatoos in this post....of course, Larry would probably appreciate discretion depending upon where these gems are located on your person. 

Abintheminded - your skeleton tat sounds interesting. Pic?


----------



## Baldzillabill (Sep 25, 2009)

Great tat!! Good shading and I bet the white in the moon didn't tickle lol!!

Its cartoony enough to bring a smile but serious enough to portray the Halloween spirit. I really like it! Nice ink.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Mine's not Halloween themed, but I have a big ol' mermaid on my back by Megan Hoogland. Got it just before the Coney Island Mermaid parade, which is a costume & creativity extravaganza held each June. 

Pic and info on my mermaid here:
http://www.heatherscreativelife.com/2009/06/my-not-so-little-mermaid.html
(also in my blog header)

If you're not ready for the commitment (and cost, and pain) I think these are an awesome option.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

those tatoo socks are cool
here are a couple i would like
















couldn't find a witch one i like


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

TK421 said:


> Wow! Very nice.
> 
> I have been considering a tattoo for several years, but I haven't found the righ artist yet. I really want to do a shoulder tat that has four pumpkins -- one pumpkin for each daughter. Beyond that, I don't know how much Halloween I want to throw in, but I really like the moon and clouds you have as a background. May have to incorporate something like that into mine!!
> 
> Ah, someday . . .


What a great idea to fashion JOL after each of your children TK...I think that is just a fantastic idea. 

Love the tat Dan...I have been sitting on the fence for quite some time. I would love a simple small JOL somewhere but haven't found the right design or right tattoo artist that I would trust (BIG CHICKEN here...lol)


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Boo Baby!! said:


> Love the tat Dan...I have been sitting on the fence for quite some time. I would love a simple small JOL somewhere but haven't found the right design or right tattoo artist that I would trust (BIG CHICKEN here...lol)


Finding the right design is tough. Keep looking!
I like to come up with a design idea and then ask close friends to draw something for me. It makes the tattoo mean even more because I think of the friend when I look at the design.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

My latest tat is a pin striped bat in honor of my beloved hearse "Belfry".


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

That is an incredible mermaid Heather!


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Diggin' the Halloween tats! Although my tattoo is not specifically Halloween related many people do consider The Misfits to be perfect listening for the autumn season. I've yet to scan in the picture of my actual tattoo but here are two versions of the art I did for mine.

My first attempt was to big in my opinion and had some scaling issues~









So I took the picture from the cd booklet and made a faux light box to trace it..much like they'd do in a tattoo shop anyway...and here is the final drawing that became my tattoo~









The tat is located in between my shoulder blades and I'm told now it reads more like, "I hold your skull" and the Crimson Ghost just looks like a big blob of black! Then again it is around 17 years old.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

I have one tattoo. Been wanting another one for a couple years. Love grapes and wine, and purple and green, so pretty sure I want grape vines - but never thought about adding in my favorite holiday!! I could nessle some pumpkins in the grape vine! Purple green and orange look good togther! hhmmm, now I just need it drawn up for me!

OMG Dan your tat is very nice!! I love it!!


----------



## Sssgarry (Aug 29, 2009)

i've posted mine before , but i just can't stay away from a good tattoo post  so here they are again 

my frank and the bride forearms in normal light (and my "sewn" on hands)









same tats under blacklight









and my ankles have the same scars as my wrists









i have more but these are the only halloween tats so far , next up is a
pumpkin patch full of jack-o-lanterns surrounding the bride , working
its way into a graveyard as it goes up my arm... can't wait  i hope 
more people post here , i love tattoos


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scary, very awesome, and i didn't know they could look like that under black lights


----------



## Sssgarry (Aug 29, 2009)

it takes special ink , and the white is clear in normal light - so my 
buddy who shot it had to use a blacklight to see what he was doing . i wonder if he still
hates me for that... lol


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Those tattoos are amazing Garry, I love the black light effect on the ink that was used. 

I have been pretty much been thinking non-stop about the Halloween tattoo that I would like to get since seeing this post. I have mulled the idea of getting a Halloween-themed tattoo many times in the past. Honestly Halloween is the one of the only things that I feel epitomize who I am enough to want to permanently mark it on my body .

As I had said earlier in the link I am a big chicken, the idea of the type of commitment to having something inked into my skin for life freaks me out a bit so whatever I get really can't be overly large and must be pretty understated. 

I had the idea of having a small jack o lantern face tattood somewhere, thought maybe the back or my side but I see quite a few people with small tattoos on their feet and I like the look of those. 

So I drew this on myself to see how it would look and included these pictures as attachments so everyone can get a good idea of what I am talking about. I drew this on my own foot so pardon the lack of drawing ability. 

What does everyone think? Does anyone have any ideas of what colour I should use for the eyes/nose/mouth? I have thought of plain black, using an orange like I used when I drew it (as it almost looks like it is a lit jol), or even a mixture of orange/yellows. 

Even as far as the type of jack o lantern face to have done. Do I go with the typical jack o lantern with the triangle eyes and mouth and toothy grin like on this one?









Or do something a little different. 

I had decided rather than having the entire pumpkin tattood I really like the look of just the face and now having my little drawing on my foot and walking around with it all day I realize all the more that this is the tattoo that I would like to have.

Anyone out there really good at drawing who could sketch me some face ideas?

Any input is appreciated everyone.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i like the picture one. when you see the orange it says pumpkin. if you have it yellow like a pumpkin when it's lit up, it won't be very noticeable, and you lose the pumpkin statement. how big do you want it?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

o wow, the pin up bride of Franky is just awesome!! I love that it has the uv activated ink! Probably the best kind of tattoo I would consider having myself thats halloween themed, though I wouldnt be brave enough to make it that large.  great idea!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> i like the picture one. when you see the orange it says pumpkin. if you have it yellow like a pumpkin when it's lit up, it won't be very noticeable, and you lose the pumpkin statement. how big do you want it?


Thats what I thought too Hallo...the orange is just pumpkiney (is that even a word??lol)

I added a link to two pictures of my drawing on my foot which is pretty much the size that I would like it to be. Even the orange isn't super noticeable and I think perhaps a tattoo artist may say that it will fade fast and suggest I have the eyes/etc at least outlined in black...


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

AH! Now heres a thread I dig!!!!!!
Ive done a few Halloween/horror tattoos check em out!!!

http://www.tattoosbystan.com 

Boo Baby, the orange will work out just fine, but in my opinion, itt would be 100 times better WITH a black outline to it. It will help the lighter color much more bold.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I posted it before, but this is one I just got in January. The wife & I went to Salem for our honeymoon (see pics), so that was the inspiration.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Cool tats everyone.I have none but like to look at others.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Awesome tats everyone! I love the witch tat. I think I need one like it.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

savagehaunter said:


> Awesome tats everyone! I love the witch tat. I think I need one like it.


It was based on a still by comic book artist Frank Cho (Liberty Meadows specifically). I posted it here somewhere. Just look up Frank Cho; I'm sure it'll come up.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

ScaryGarry said:


> it takes special ink , and the white is clear in normal light


So could you get a tattoo drawn only with that ink? It would be like a secret tattoo till you're in blacklight.


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

I was thinking of another tat for myself - a dark crooked tree with 3 pumpkins underneath it.. one for each of my kids.. lol I can appreciate your tat!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

boo baby, i agree, a black outline will really set it off. that pumpkin tattoo is so small it won't take much. go for it
hey glock, nice frankie tat. haven't seen you in chat for awhile. sun at 8:00 p.m. a lot have been gathering. join us. 
mr, that is a nice witch


----------



## Sssgarry (Aug 29, 2009)

boo , i like the black outline around orange idea (my vote ) 

creepyhomemaker... yep you could , some people have cool ones - heres some i found (do a search for uv tattoos )

















personally if i sit and get 1 million beestings i want everyone too see 'em all the time LOL


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice Tat ! This is cool too ! http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&start=100&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1


----------



## bonemanB (Sep 30, 2006)

Ok I'll share. Here's mine. It has sinced been colored with orange and greens.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

very nice tat boneman


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Awesome Tattoo! Who cares what the people that don't get it think. We all know it rox!


----------



## cwolfe83 (Aug 8, 2008)

You guys have awesome tats. I really want a Halloween themed tattoo, but I haven't found the perfect design yet.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I got a "halloween" themed tattoo this year on my back I love it!!!








Her arms have the initials of my daughters names.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is a close up of her face, I love the detailing you can see her necklace fingernails everything.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Here is a close up of her face, I love the detailing you can see her necklace fingernails everything.


*ELH she is incredible!!! That looks fabulous!*


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, that is such artistry ELH!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you! I knew that if I was going to get one it had to be perfect. I love her only negative is she is on my back and I cant see her unless I look in the mirror.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow.

I just come back to the forum since last halloween ( i get that severe post-halloween depression where i can't be around it)

and one of my posts is on the front page from a year ago!

Nice pics everyone, nice to see others sharing their commitment to the love. Especially love the UV stuff, been meaning to get some of that done myself.

I've been in Miami recently, went to Miami Ink to inquire (knowing it wasn't going to be cheap)... $1000 minimum...yeah..


Anyway the bug is back, kicked in during my stay in Miami, which was hard being it daily 93F+ but it's here

Looks like i have some catching up to do.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

elh, that is georgous. the detail is superb. so i went and got one today myself. i love it. still a little tender, swollen, and pink, but can't wait to post it


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> elh, that is georgous. the detail is superb. so i went and got one today myself. i love it. still a little tender, swollen, and pink, but can't wait to post it


well get on with it...I gotta see it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the picture doesn't do it justice. it's hard to take a picture at the right angle by yourself. as you can see my camera in the picture, yep, i took a picture off my reflection in the mirror


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

That's so cute *hallorenescene* - love the rich hues of purple (as well as all the primary Halloween colors) that were used.

All the tats in this thread are fantastic.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks ween. i love it


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

gotta love that crashed witch tattoo! 

Personally, Im too much a coward to get one done. but if I did, it would be of a rotten jack-o-lantern with a uv reactive glowing worms and maggots crawling out of the pumpkin's eyes and mouth. The bugs wouldn't be seen until a black light passed over them.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you can't be a bigger chicken then me. and i'll admit it hurt. i ground my teeth quite a bit. but as soon as he started i realized it wasn't as bad as i thought it'd be and that i would make it. but at the same time i closed my eyes and ground those teeth. i am so glad i did it. i think the guy doing it was as easy as he could be. i'm really happy with the service. i was in another place the day before and left. i felt uncomfortable there. the hardest part is deciding what you want. i was looking at a dove and one that's hard to describe. then i saw a pumpkinrot i really liked. then that night it was still the pumpkinrot, and a jester girl and this crashed witch. when i went in i showed him the pumpkinrot and then had him pull up the crashed witch and that was it. i just love it. you know, i heard you could get dizzy but i didn't. and some asked me if i wanted someone to go with me, but if i cried i didn't want them to see that. so i went alone. i didn't even come close to crying. but not doing it again


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Love you tatt hallo, I posted a comment on your pic before I saw this thread. It is quite cute.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks slaz. well, i must be a glutton for punishment, i'm thinkig of having them add hallo to it. we'll see. maybe when this one heals. lol
eyegore, go for it. what you describe sounds delicious.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pic, extreme passion for what you love is healthy & very cool !


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

hallo, you are my hero!!! I LOVE your crashed witch, she is perfect. I actually recently found a design that I truly love. If I can figure out how our fax/print/copy/scan machine works I'll try and get a pic of it on here for comment and advice. But I really think this is the one. My daughter keeps laughing and saying it'll never happen. I just have to make sure I have the right design and the right tattoo artist.

and Erin...your pirate is AWESOME.....very good job, your artist did a great job, the detail is fabulous, and she is beautiful. Love the tattoo within the tattoo with the girls' initials on her arms...great touch.

You guys are my inspiration, now lets see if I can gather up my courage!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hooch, i can't wait to see what you have in mind. i know i've wanted one for a long time and it was a tough decision. i'm really happy with mine. i showed him what i wanted and he drew it up just a little differently and showed it to me. i loved it. i keep looking at it in amazement. everyone at work loves it. make sure you feel comfortable about where you go. i went in one place and left. i went a different place the next day and booked. when i went to work i told them i was getting a tattoo. they all started telling me two places to go. the one i chose was one of those two places. no one mentioned the place i walked out of. i was very happy with my service. 

thanks for the compliment cat and hooch.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Love the crashed witch hallo.

Here's an update to the arm, i'm not loving the skull to be honest. It feels lacking in something. My plan is to fill that entire forearm.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i like the skull. maybe it needs a crack across the forhead, or just some more shading. i think it looks good though


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

OK, the pic is scanned, now if I can get it to come on here...










Yeah! There she is. After months and months of searching the web, talking to others with tats, imagining and dreaming, I saw this...and my mind was made up. This is it. The only thing I want to change is the ends of some of the swirls look like devil tails, and I don't want that, maybe we can add some more bats or spiders and such to those instead. I always wanted only black, so this is perfect. 

Whatcha think???


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

That's awesome.

Where you thinking of getting it?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, the picture itself is only 4 inches long...I think to do the details justice it might have to be enlarged a bit. So the only place on this ol' saggy body that is large enough and still firm enough  to support this thing is my thigh. I've always had very muscular legs (30 years of walking the hospital halls), and I want it in a spot that will be hidden unless I choose to share it, so I'm thinking upper outer thigh...maybe sort of wrapped with the "jet wash" from the broom at the front and the witch facing up and out toward my hip. Kind of hard to explan but you will definitely see pics when it is accomplished.

Which brings me to my next question... how DID you all decide who to allow to touch your skin with *PERMANENT* ink??? That;s what concerns me the most. Tell me your stories, how did you decide on your artist? Mostly word of mouth?


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

(pic courtesy of WormyT)​
This is my mother, CandyMom's tattoo that she got for her 60th birthday. She likes it because it's a) Candy related, b)Halloween related, and c) "just spooky enough for an old lady tattoo.". 

She figures that waiting until she was 60 got rid of all those worries of 'what will it look like when I'm older?'. I think it rocks.

-edit-

To answer your questions M. Hooch, she chose the artist because he did good work for her son and daughter-in-law. She decided to get the ink because she had been thinking of getting the work for about 2 years, and she always thought "I'll chicken out before I get to the 'point of no return" but she never had that feeling at all when the time came, so she knew she was ready.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the first place i checked out turned me off. the next place he showed me tattoos he had done, they were very nice, he showed me one he was working on, even though none of them were my taste, they were very detailed. i could see he was into what he was doing. he assured me there was yet to be something he couldn't do. i felt very comfortable with him. so i booked him. when i got to work and told them i was getting a tattoo, they all told me 2 places to go. he was one of them. that reassured me. the next day he talked to me about some changes and why. he drew it up on paper and showed me. then he placed it and had me go look. i'm like you hooch, i want to wear shorts and show it, but a dress and hide it. this old ladies legs don't want the shorts to short. if you go into my album, you'll see the witch we copied on the second page. even though i really like that one, i think for my leg what we did is *FANTASTIC*. hooch, i love your design but i agree, i would leave off the tails. the 2 tails at the bottom could be cool turned up whitches shoes. i see only one spider, so how about only 1 half moon. so that could leave a cat and another bat.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

evil, that is very sweet and simple. if i went that low down on my leg, something like that would still be in my opinion very tasteful


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Love it MHooch! I saw a girl in the store who had a georgous tattoo on her leg & asked her where she got it. I checked the place out & met with an artist. That's how I chose.


----------



## Clint (Mar 22, 2008)

heres my halloween tattoo......trick or treaters thinking about a trip thru the graveyard.....enjoy


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh wow!!! I love love love it! Gorgeous


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh and Evilz your moms candy corn skull tat is amazing, I would love for my mom to get a tat, I think that is bad @$$


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

clint, that is like a very nice sleave. and it tells a story, sweet


----------



## rmwitch (Aug 17, 2009)

*Some of my Niece’s tattoo work*

If you are ever in upstate NY and want a good tattoo artist, here she is. I thought I'd share these with you. These are done on her husband. I'll wait till after Halloween for mine (chicken I guess .


----------



## rmwitch (Aug 17, 2009)

*Some of my Niece’s tattoo work - Final Photos*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow rm, those are very nice. the last ones eyes look so real.


----------



## Snit (Jun 16, 2010)

.....................................................


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Went for a more traditional style with this one. Based on an Elvgren pin-up.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Finally got a decent pic. of this one. Got this one done last year. Five and a half hours on the foot, super fun!


----------



## Snit (Jun 16, 2010)

.................


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Snit said:


> That's a really good artist to keep the color like that in a foot tattoo, and good on you for taking care of it durring the healing process.
> 
> 
> Painfull but well worth it.


Yeah, it really stayed in nicely. I run a lot and I was afraid that maybe that hurt the colors but a year later it looks just like it did after healing. Good lotion and good sunscreen are your friends. 

Taking care of your tattoos, esp. during the healing process is very important. I feel like most folks don’t put in the effort to really take care of them the way you should. I pretty much have it down pat now what to do and it really works for me. 

It was quite painful and not the easiest few days afterwards. I pretty much needed a clown shoe to get around but I’m very happy with it and I’m planning a similar theme for my other foot, just need to find the down time for after it’s done.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scratch, those are very cool. i was trying to figure what part of the body the second one was on. okay, your foot. ouch, you have grit.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> scratch, those are very cool. i was trying to figure what part of the body the second one was on. okay, your foot. ouch, you have grit.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Here is a link to a thread I started in the Horror section about Horror related tattoos...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/horror-discussion/79418-horror-tattoos-you-gots-3.html#post868829

I didn't post my other tattoos here since they aren't really Halloween releated per se so I put them there.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I love it!
Just beautiful! and I am seriously jealous!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

awww that is really sweet! I like that. I really do not see many halloween theme tattoos


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Mr. Scratch said:


> Went for a more traditional style with this one. Based on an Elvgren pin-up.



Mine is very similar. Its based on a Frank Cho piece (based on the same Elvgren one).


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

both those pinups are very nice


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

You gotta love the pinup witches, they are gorgeous.

Clint, that sleeve is to die for, what great detail. Love the haunted house.

Mr Scratch, you have major cajones. That foot tattoo is simply stunning. Kudos. Care to share the after tattooing regimen for us newbies??

rmwitch, that Janet Leigh portrait is FABULOUS!! My favorite of all you posted.

I have_* got*_ to get my poop in a group and get started on mine...I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

brass to you hooch. i just know you're going to do it. you going to put it higher or lower on your leg?


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

OUCH!... No Tattoos yet... I'm a big baby! Alot of Blank canvas here! lol! Nice Tats though!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

The only tattoo I've ever had was easily removed. I'm too chicken of needles!!!


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

some of my horror tatts.karldon







[/IMG]


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wiccan, your tattoos are very cool. i love how bright they are. someone did a nice job. hard to decide which one i like better.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Love your tats, Wiccan! 

I want a tattoo so much, but my problem is figuring out what exactly to get... I'm so indecisive about it!


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

[/IMG] thanks for the nice comments,


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

*latest tatt*

the above tatt,is my witch and cauldron tatt,still to get color in it


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

[/IMG]another one of my horror tatts,taken from a rob zombie cd.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay wic, hands down i like the witch the best. very cool and when it gets color, it will be awesome. frankies girl, take your time, it's a keeper. and talk to people and ask around who is good, and look at some of their work too. i went in a place and browsed, and left. the guy i ended up with did awesome.


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

*leg tattoo*








[/IMG],as you can see, i have a collection of tattoos,karldon


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm thisclose to getting a simple jack o lantern face inked onto my side...a little way down from my underarm. 

I am a big chicken though...its such a bit commitment!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

another nice tat wic.
boo baby, i always wanted one, but am a big weenie. i was afraid to do it. when i went in, i decided if i couldn't do it, i would know quickly and leave. after the first 2 min. i knew i could endure it. gotta tell you though, it was a teeth clencher. and i was glad when it was done. but i love what i got and am very happy i did it. my only advise is, make sure it's a design you will be happy with.


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

some more of my art work,you can see my pumpkin at the bottom of it







[/IMG]


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

*horror leg tattoo*








[/IMG]


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

I got my second Halloween-related tattoo just before Transworld  It's currently in the nasty healing phase, however, so I'll spare everyone the pic until the scabs fall off.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

i love it!!! I want a halloweeny tattoo so bad


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Wow! Some pretty wicked tattoos! I am a chicken when it comes to getting inked so I chose to get pierced instead! Was much easier to hide from the workplace! *


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wic, that is pretty wicked. very nice


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Very cool tats! I am thinking about getting Jack Skelinton on my calve and angel wings covering my entire back. All of my other tats I have now are Military Tats or other stuff.

celtic sun on shoulder w/ celtic knots
below it barbwire
other shoulder I have a chinese dragon and below that
USMC in old english

on my stomach I have the Rolex crown

I did have "death" tatted on my inside of my trigger finger but after I got out of The Marines I got it removed I didnt think employers would like it very much lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

blood, can you post pics? i would like to see that dragon. that's halloween, right?


----------



## rmwitch (Aug 17, 2009)

Here is a pic of the new tattoo I'm getting, It's not done yet. A lot more to go.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

All these tattoos are great!

My next one will definitely be Halloween themed.

It'll have three characters in it, around a campfire, under a full moon that's hung low in a clouded sky in the middle of a dark forest.

Three characters very much associated with Halloween. It'll also a feature a crow, a bat, and a black cat, as well as three different types of Jack O Lanterns.

I've got the concept in my head, now all I have to do is REALLY rough sketch it out and give it to a good artist to draw it out completely for me.


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice tattoo rmwitch,really cool,hes some more of my work,







[/IMG]


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

witch, i love your pumpkin rot. that was one of the choices i considered before i got my witch. 
wic, that looks nice.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Time for 'ol Hooch to bump this thread *UP!!!*










Got it yesterday, my first!!! I finally did it after all these years of yapping about it, and *I LOVE IT!!!*

WHOOO HOOOO!!!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*I love it! Nice art!!*


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Very nice. But not quite integory as my "Vancouver Canucks - 2011 Stanley Cup Champions" tat.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

ooooh I love it hooch!!!!!!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Love it! The coloring on the hat is great.


----------



## Revned (May 21, 2011)

love it, really good job


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

nice work everyone .


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

not sure if i posted this before,,the pictures not the best.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Hooch that is really cute tat!!! I think I am too much of chicken to really get one. I want mine to be vampire theme.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

I will post mine when I get it in August, I am going to start doing a leg sleeve. It will be revolving around cthulhu, a modified version of the picture below. It will have the waves and a fishing boat in the waves getting tossed around. Cthulhu coming out the water, wings semi retracted behind him. Then a rock coastline in the background with a cliff overhanging the water. I might add a shadow.outline of Sam from Trick r Treat on it, kinda like a hidden easter egg where only a select few will know its there. I like the fact it will be darker inks, it should last awhile before it needs any touch ups. 

The picture I am having it based off of, I have a chick I went to highschool redrawing it with the cliff, redoing cthulhu, changing the boat, and adjusting the colors.


----------



## xtina666 (Jul 30, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Just added a few horror related tattoos to the site

www.tattoosbystan.com


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hooch, i love it. did you design it, or find it somewhere? this is my kind of tat
wiccan, very nice.
nowhining, i'm a big chicken too. when i finally went in, i just decided that if it was to much after a few dots, i would just leave. but after a few dots, i knew i would make it. but i won't deny, it hurt. but i love mine. also, make sure you feel comfortable where you get one at, and ask around about them. the first place i went into, i just didn't feel it. i left, that was a year and a half ago. i see they are no longer around. the place i got mine at, i was real happy with. my grandson just went there the other day and got snake bites. i would love to see what you have in mind for your tat. a vampire theme sounds cool.
biggie, that will be one awesome tat.
hey glock, nice to see you around. your tattoos are very detailed, very nice. glad i didn't see the bloody tattoo gun before i had my tattoo. yikes!!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! 

I showed my artist a picture of Madam Hooch's hat sold by Warner Bros as part of their Harry Potter line, and I knew I wanted some HP "chapter stars" in the design, and he drew it up for me. 

I so agree about being comfortable with the tattoo artist. I actually met with several, and just felt comfortable with Ron, and also had some friends that had had work done by him that I really liked, so I wasn't going in blind. It's a big committment, and I needed to feel good about it. Plus, you guys know how long I've been talking about this,  and I had thought about and rejected so many designs...but I am, after all, Madam Hooch  so this design felt just perfect. 

I am already planning the next one, LOL!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hooch, he did a very nice job. i see it's still a little pink. so tell me, where is yours located at? i can't quite tell?


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

MHooch said:


>



I saw this on Facebook, but it looks much cooler (*of course*) seeing it here! I love it!!! I trust that you will update us when you get your next one! 


The rest of y'all have some awesome tats too!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> hooch, he did a very nice job. i see it's still a little pink. so tell me, where is yours located at? i can't quite tell?


hallo, it's _supposed_ to be pink, LOL, that's the color of the "magic" swirls around the hat. And it's on the inside of my right lower leg, it starts just above my ankle bone.

Oh, you betcha, Laurie S. There are already plans for the next one


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hooch, if you look, it's still pink from just being new. i know there are pink swirls. lol.


----------



## thrilltainment (Mar 5, 2010)

nice tat! and from the Harvard shirt, I guess you're also well edumacated =)


----------



## RavenGirl (Jun 16, 2011)

*Tattoo*

Wow that tattoo is awesome. I have a raven on my back on a branch and I want to elaborate on it with someting similar to what you have had done but not in color. So cool.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> hooch, if you look, it's still pink from just being new. i know there are pink swirls. lol.


hallo, you are absolutely right!! My bad...it was about 30 seconds old at that point.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Still waiting on my tattoo, but I got my septum pierced today. I am hoping to add this to a sideshow clown costume for a pre-halloween party. I want to take an extra retainer he gave me, and make it a hook. Then hang something off of it, I might get a few laughs and might make a few squirm. Not really halloween related at first, but its an after thought.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

*Just booked to get my Halloween tattoo done for August 4th!!
*
I can't wait. It will be a sinister jack-o-lantern with a disheveled witches hat with a spider hanging from it. With some webbing. I will post photos as soon as it's done.


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

13mummy said:


> *Just booked to get my Halloween tattoo done for August 4th!!
> *
> I can't wait. It will be a sinister jack-o-lantern with a disheveled witches hat with a spider hanging from it. With some webbing. I will post photos as soon as it's done.


sweet!

im thinkin when i add to my sleeve now im gonan go halloween themed.... 

trouble is with the Original poster of this thred, omgdan, and i hanging out in the same group of friends, i can see the comments now!


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

Done yesterday after a year of planning. Appointment for color forthcoming.

His left eye is off kilter to match mine - I've lived with a lazy eye for twenty years.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Very nice!! Can't wait to see it coloured.

I will post a photo of mine as soon as it's healed.


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

Top class work i love it,will look great when its coloured.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wrench, even if you don't color that, it turned out nice. i love it, right down to the lazy eye. 
13mummy, i was going to mention you were over due to posting


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Here are a few of mine and one of the wifes....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

king, AWESOME. i see you started having one filled in with color. you'll have to post again when it's filled in


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

These are all awesome!! Making me want another tattoo :/


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

OMGDan said:


> Would be nice to know what you guys think as pretty much everyone who's seen it doesn't understand the whole 'halloween obsession' we have and thinks it's a lil weird.


I think it's great. Very nice quality! Don't listen to those who don't "understand" it. I have a pair of 6" ornate shears in the same place as your pumpkin. I constantly get asked if I'm a hairdresser. When I tell them "No, a seamstress" I just get polite smiles and dead stares like they have no idea what I'm talking about.  But it's so much more than that. I usually give people a quick answer to shut them up and keep the real meanings to myself. 

Again, I love it. Nice choice.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Well I just got this done last week. I'm in love with it. I can get a halloween fix any time of the day, I just have to look at my shoulder. It's still healing a little.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice choice mummy. i love it. when the swelling goes down, and the pinkness, it'll be even prettier


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

Very, very cool Mummy


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

There's some really awesome ink out there! Here's mine I had it finished in March


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

OMG! That is frigging incredible!!!!!!! Congratulations - because that is bad - A$$!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

13mummy said:


> Well I just got this done last week. I'm in love with it. I can get a halloween fix any time of the day, I just have to look at my shoulder. It's still healing a little.


That is awesome, 13mummy



Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> Here's mine I had it finished in March
> View attachment 108471


Living Dead Girl, your tat is beautiful I've seen quite a few on people's backs that have been _ridiculously_ oversized


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Man, it's been a while since I was last on! 

Finally got my right foot done back in Dec.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> There's some really awesome ink out there! Here's mine I had it finished in March
> View attachment 108471


This is beautiful! I absolutely love it!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Mr. Scratch said:


> Man, it's been a while since I was last on!
> 
> Finally got my right foot done back in Dec.


Cool Is that the one character from _The Dark Crystal_? If not, it sure reminds me of him


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> Cool Is that the one character from _The Dark Crystal_? If not, it sure reminds me of him


It’s a vulture dressed as death. It goes with the tattoo on my left foot, a owl dressed as a devil.


----------



## sossamonster (Oct 25, 2009)

Here's mine; had it for a few years now.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

This thread is torture. Everyone's awesome tattoos are just intensifying how much I want to get my next tattoo. Congratulations on the great Halloween ink, everybody.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

living dead girl, your tatoo is awesome. i love the scene and color. scratch, nice and creepy. i would have thought of the dark crystal too. have we seen pictures of the owl, i don't remember. soss, that is so sweet and simple, but rocks.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Loving all the tatoos very halloween!


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> living dead girl, your tatoo is awesome. i love the scene and color. scratch, nice and creepy. i would have thought of the dark crystal too. have we seen pictures of the owl, i don't remember. soss, that is so sweet and simple, but rocks.


You can see the owl on page 11 of this thread.

I’ve never seen Dark Crystal so I looked it up, I think the reason for the resemblance is that the character in Dark Crystal is obviously based on a vulture.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you for all the kind comments everyone!  I didn't want it to be ridiculously huge but I wanted it to be big enough to get the detail and certian things in it that I wanted. My tattoo artist drew up exactly what I pictured, it helped that she was really into halloween too! 

There's so many creative designs on here! 13mummy, our pumpkins kinda look the same! I really like the use of color in your tat


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

sossamonster said:


> Here's mine; had it for a few years now.
> 
> View attachment 108489


Very cool. The inverse-silhouetted tombstone against the Reaper is a nice touch.



Mr. Scratch said:


> I’ve never seen Dark Crystal so I looked it up, I think the reason for the resemblance is that the character in Dark Crystal is obviously based on a vulture.


Oh, okay. Good enough reason


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> Thank you for all the kind comments everyone!  I didn't want it to be ridiculously huge but I wanted it to be big enough to get the detail and certian things in it that I wanted. My tattoo artist drew up exactly what I pictured, it helped that she was really into halloween too!
> 
> There's so many creative designs on here! 13mummy, our pumpkins kinda look the same! I really like the use of color in your tat


I love your tattoo as well!! I want to expand on my arm, not sure what to do yet.


----------



## El Cucuy (Dec 30, 2011)

Lots of great work here, but living dead girl, your tat is awsome! 
a while back I was thinking of getting sort of a collage tattoo of costumes I've worn throught the years.
I'm always drawing and sketching, I thing I'll reopen this idea of mine and post a draft, thanks guys.


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

this is my halloween tat its posted in black and white to see it better due to poor quality of cam pic. It is two pumpkins and one is trying to bite the other one. After my two daughters. They are crazy like that. lol.


----------



## HallowEve (Jan 18, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mr scratch, i went back and refreshed my memory, very nice.
ssflip, cool pumpkins, nice they are in thoughts of your daughters


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

Great idea with the pumpkins,love it.


















this is one of my latest tatts i got on my back,will upload pictures when healed karldon


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

and this one is just above the scary clown


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

ssflipo13- I love that you showed your love for halloween and your girls and you were able to add humor to it  

wiccanlord-Those are great! very scary lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wiccan, both tats are very nice. i really like the clown one though. i love clowns


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

Wiccan Lord, 
Thanks for the nice comment and I have to say that your scary clown drawing is awesome! Can`t wait to see the tat. 

Thank you all for the comments. And yes the two pumpkin tat is of my two crazy daughters.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice, ssflipo13. I love the humor to it, too

Those drawings look great, wiccanlord. Can't wait to see the tattoos


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

this is the start of my new back piece,got the outlines done and also added the wolf and moon.


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

have also just started to finnish of one of my full sleeves,my old tattooist has returned back home from travelling tattooing,so is redoing and finnishing of my bio machanic arm for me,


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

WOW! thats going to be a big tat on your back. Looks great! And your getting your other tats redone. wow alot of work.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those are very detailed, especially the arm one How many hours have you spent in a chair so far, wiccanlord?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wiccan, tell your artist he does wonderful work


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

For those into tattoos here are some links to various other threads about them... 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/111084-halloween-tattoos.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/110119-halloween-tattoo-time.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/106761-halloween-tattoo.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/106511-my-new-halloween-tattoo.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/87049-halloween-themed-tattoo.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/horror-discussion/79418-horror-tattoos-you-gots.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/79150-another-halloween-tattoo.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/72129-horror-tattoo-ive-done-lots-pics.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/67430-i-got-my-new-tattoo.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/58791-halloween-tattoos.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/55811-evil-tattoos.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/54565-tattoos.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/53097-halloween-tattoo.html


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

not sure how long ive spent in a chair,a few hours,lol,i have 2 full sleves when my bio is finnished,and 2 3quater full legs and my back pieces and chest,so ive spent a good bit of time,my tattooist is great very good with a needle so you can sit for hours,last day i got the arm it took 3 hours ,but theres a lot of work and fine detail ,cant wait to see the full sleeve done,






this work is on the leftside of my back ,still work to get finnished there to.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

OMG Dan! That's cute...


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

wiccanlord said:


> not sure how long ive spent in a chair,a few hours,lol,i have 2 full sleves when my bio is finnished,and 2 3quater full legs and my back pieces and chest,so ive spent a good bit of time,my tattooist is great very good with a needle so you can sit for hours,last day i got the arm it took 3 hours ,but theres a lot of work and fine detail ,cant wait to see the full sleeve done,
> View attachment 108742
> this work is on the leftside of my back ,still work to get finnished there to.


Oh man you must like pain! It looks really wicked though, painfully wicked...


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Mr. Scratch said:


> For those into tattoos here are some links to various other threads about them...
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/111084-halloween-tattoos.html
> 
> ...


Very nice tattoos!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

your tattoos are nice wiccan, but that is a lot of pain. you must be one tough guy.


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

just had this done its my bio manchanic arm getting re-worked.karldon


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, it looks great wic. love how colorful it is


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very stylized. I like it, wiccanlord


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

this is some more new tattoo work being done on my right side of my back,karldon


----------



## Lurkinginthedark (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm getting my Halloween themed tat here in a few weeks. It's a drawing of 3 demented trick or treater's standing next to a evil pumpkin masked kid sitting on a tombstone and the tombstone says trick or treat. I'll post pics soon. Your tat looks awesome


----------



## Lurkinginthedark (Apr 3, 2012)

Clint your tat is epic my friend. I'll. Upload the art I'M getting done


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

awesome wiccan, loving the clown
lurks, looking forward to seeing yours done


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

That is awesome work. Great detail and color!


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Love it, basic and straight to the point....Halloween ROX !!!


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

looking forward to seeing your tattoo of the kids and pumpkin ,sounds great












,this one is on the back of my lower leg,


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

this is a side view of the same leg.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow wiccan, you really have some intricate work there. it looks great


----------

